# Lemon shrimp



## Matt Warner (7 Nov 2011)

Hi all, I was browsing the aqua essentials website when I saw they now sell Lemon Shrimp. Are these yellow shrimp but just with a different name? I was thinking of getting some as they grow quite big and I don't want really small shrimp. Has anybody kept yellow shrimp before and what are they like to care for? Cheers


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2011)

Piece of fish posted shots of his shrimp last week, there's yellow shrimp on there and they look gorgeous. Not sure they grow bigger though unless the lemon shrimp are diffrent


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2011)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=18218


----------

